
A Seasonal Report on Developer Trends in the Cloud: Remote Work Edition - open-source-ux
https://www.digitalocean.com/currents/july-2019/
======
ilaksh
I suspect that these results might be slightly skewed if Digital Ocean was
surveying their own customers, since a VPS with good value is the type of
thing that freelancers would go for in a major way.

But anyway I don't doubt that there is a major trend. I have been mainly
remote for about ten years. Actually I am not going back to commuting if I can
avoid it.

------
typenil
I began working remotely last year. I never intend to take another non-remote
job if I can help it.

